# What is the best free software for making a facial 3D model?



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I am looking for a free software that can be used to make a fairly accurate 3D model of your head and face. The program should be simple and intuitive and should be an offline one. 

I have tried Autodesk 123D Catch. Its really simple, and easy but the problem arises when I start uploading the images. Since my net speed is really slow at 125 KBps, the uploading gets stuck. 

I have also tried FaceGen Modeller, but their free version does not provide saving and exporting. 

Faceworks from looxis is good and easy, but saved project files cannot be opened, and its not feature-filled. 

Autodesk 123D Catch was the best, but since I cannot use that, can anyone suggest another best alternative program, for making a facial model out of photos easily, simply.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Any relation to this thread... http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/1077423-how-easily-make-accurate-3d.html ?


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

wowzer said:


> Any relation to this thread... http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/1077423-how-easily-make-accurate-3d.html ?


Oh lolzz, I thought I marked it solved.

Well, this is a little different. I am looking for an offline alternative to Autodesk 123D Catch that can turn photos to 3D model. And in that thread I was asking for in general for creating 3D model of head and not specifically about photogrametry of face. 
Maybe I should have rephrased the title of the thread.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

But you're still looking for alternatives to turn photos into 3D models and be able to generate facial, hair, makeup etc. for *free*.


----------

